# Labs improving slightly, High RT3, still have symptoms



## gravesguy (Feb 18, 2016)

I have heart palps, this internal weakness/shaking feeling and fast heart rate with anxiety. Pretty much all started when DX graves a year ago and has not gotten better since TT. I had TT because of graves and I know the chances of remission were low, so thought would be easier to manage having TT.

Here is my recent labs for the past two months:

7/8/16

TSH - 1.46 (range 0.40-4.50)

FT3 - 2.5 (range 2.3-4.2)

FT4 - 1.7 (range 0.8-1.8

Reverse T3 - 35 (range 8-25)

(125mc Levoxyl at this time, took 12 hours prior to blood draw)

7/18/16

Iron

IRON, TOTAL - 121 (Range 50-180 mcg/dL)

% SATURATION - 42 (Range 15-60 % (calc)

IRON BINDING CAPACITY - 296 (Range 250-425 mcg/dL (calc)

FERRITIN - 122 (Range 20-345 ng/mL)

VITAMIN B12 - 869 (Range 200-1100 pg/mL

7/19/16

saliva cortisol test(from quest)

Reference Range:

8-10 AM: 0.04-0.56

4-6 PM: < OR = 0.15

10-11 PM: < OR = 0.09

8AM - 0.09

12:00PM - 0.20

4:00 PM - 0.94

11:00 PM - 0.07

8-5-16

Was on 88mc Levoxyl and 5mc T3 twice daily

took t4 and t3 morning dose at 6:50am blood draw at- 3:45pm

TSH - 1.17 (range 0.40-4.50)

FT3 - 2.8 (range 2.3-4.2)

FT4 - 1.3 (range 0.8-1.8

Reverse T3 - 30 (range 8-25)

TSI - <89 (range <140 % baseline)

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES - 1 (range <9 IU/mL)

FREE TESTOSTERONE - 59.8 (range 35.0-155.0 pg/mL)

TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, LC/MS/MS - 558 (range 250-1100 ng/dL)

VIt D - 54 (range 30-100)

CORTISOL, TOTAL - 15.9

Iron

IRON, TOTAL - 70 (Range 50-180 mcg/dL)

% SATURATION - 25 (Range 15-60 % (calc)

IRON BINDING CAPACITY - 280 (Range 250-425 mcg/dL (calc)

FERRITIN - 149 (Range 20-345 ng/mL)

As far as my symptoms I still have this internal shaking weakness and heart still pounds from time to time, but it is improving. I am not sure if it the Prozac I started taking on 7/12/16 or from my thyroid levels improving. But my levels have only improved slightly. And my RT3 is still high.

So I am on 88mg of Levoxyl and 5mg T3 twice daily (started these doses like 7/18/16)

Do you think I should increase my T3 and by how much? Do you think I should lower my T4 and by how much? I really want to get this optimized and I do not think I am going to do a T3 only treatment, sounds to scary,

Would love to hear your thoughts thanks


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

This same post has been posted multiple times across the site, so I'm going to lock this thread.


----------

